# Eye ulcer that won't heal



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Last September Alberts eye looked like he had scratched it - we went to the vets who prescribed some drops to heal it. Anyway after a few weeks or trying the ulcer had not gone. The vet tried various different drops but none really worked - somtimes the ulcer got a bit smaller, but then the next week it would be back to the normal size. Anyway eventually the vet operated on it - he removed a bit of the spare skin on the ulcer and temporarily sewed the eye shut to help healing. However after 10 days when the eye was re-opened the ulcer hadn't really gone.

Our vets then decided it was time to go to an eye specialist which we did. The specialist recommended two different drops - hyabak and ciloxan. We used these for a few weeks but yet again there was no huge reduction in the ulcer size. The eye had produced little veins to the ulcer which the vet said showed it was trying to heal the ulcer, but somehow it just seemed to stop there and not actually heal it. The specialist said the next step is another operation where he will cut the ulcer out, and make a graft (think he said the graft would come from a cow intestine, or something along those lines). He said there is no huge rush to do the operation as the ulcer is unlikely to get worse, but he doesn't think it will heal naturally as it has failed to do so.

Anyway I am really unsure what to do, obviously the cost is a concern - we have spent well over £1000 so far, and this operation will be another £1000 - he is insured but the cover nearly maximised now for his eye. However if the operation is what he needs I will find the money somehow. My main concern though is will the operation even work? I mean nothing has really worked so far, and its a lot to spend if it doesn't solve it. 

The ulcer is quite clear to see - it is on the outer cornea of his eye. It doesn't seem to bother him, although will be affecting his sight.

Incidentally he is an exotic shorthair and his eyes are quite prominant - I think he scratched it through a play fight with his brother.

If anyone has any experience/ advise it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run! 

My cat has just had the all clear from the vets for an eye ulcer. Initially he was placed on an eye cream and then some drops through the day and the eye cream of a night together with a systemic AB shot.

Luckily his has healed, albeit from the inside out, which I understand from the vet is quite unusual. Oscar still has the mark on his eye which the vet has said may remain, or it may not.

My vet did mention de-briding the ulcer, ie local anesthetic in his eye and then scraping the ulcer, luckily he didn't have to have this done. Is it worth talking to the vet again about options and to ask what the success rate would be for the op?

I'm puzzled that the specialist would say that the ulcer was unlikely to get worse, how can they be sure? I was told from the outset that if Oscar's was left it could have resulted in him losing his eye.

I hope you get this sorted.


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

Our regular vet talked through the options and eventually we decided to try the eye scrape. Unfortunately it was not successfull, so our vet referred us to an eye specialist. The specialist feels it probably won't get worse as it hasn't since September, it just hasn't improved - although he is on drops four times a day permanently at the moment. He doesn't mean it won't get worse eventually, just that there isnt an immediate need for another operation


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish I could remember the name of the drops that Oscar was given, think they started with an A?

If I can find my paperwork from the vets I will let you know, in case they might be worth a try


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

We have tried a number of drops including;

Tiacil
Maxitrol
Atropine
Viscotears
Fucithalmic
Hyabak
Ciloxan

I bet yours were Atropine?


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Didn't begin with an A at all 

The cream he had was either Convenia or Fucithalmic Opth (one of these was the AB injection!) and the drops were Exocin, of course I suppose one of the ones you have tried could be the same but just a different name.


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

I am pleased to say that Alberts eyes ulcer has 90% healed on its own - he still has his drops 4 times a day but no operation is needed now.

I am delighted!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I did have a very similar thing several years ago but with a Dog my Samoyed not a cat. He kept getting eye infections at first that responded Ok to antibiotics but would keep re-occuring after awhile. At one point he was given drops that contained steroid, when I took him back to check it it turned out that it was ulcerated, the drops were change to ointment just antibiotic as steroids can prevent healing with ulcers and injuries to the eye. 

After a while the eye like yours didnt heal, so he had the eye cauterised and the eye lid stitched shut. It did eventually heal or seem to. However the infections started to re-occur again and it turned out that he had dry eye. The eyes dont produce enough tears to keep them moist and clean and it makes them more likely to get infection and injuries. It is a simple test to check takes a couple of minutes in the surgery its called a schrimer test (spelling may be a little off) If he has had problem eyes prior and now this and you have never had him checked then it might be worth it. It is quite common in cats apparently (dry eye that is) as well as dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kittencapes said:


> I am pleased to say that Alberts eyes ulcer has 90% healed on its own - he still has his drops 4 times a day but no operation is needed now.
> 
> I am delighted!


Delighted for you is such a worry, that will teach me to read the whole thread first.


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I did have a very similar thing several years ago but with a Dog my Samoyed not a cat. He kept getting eye infections at first that responded Ok to antibiotics but would keep re-occuring after awhile. At one point he was given drops that contained steroid, when I took him back to check it it turned out that it was ulcerated, the drops were change to ointment just antibiotic as steroids can prevent healing with ulcers and injuries to the eye.
> 
> After a while the eye like yours didnt heal, so he had the eye cauterised and the eye lid stitched shut. It did eventually heal or seem to. However the infections started to re-occur again and it turned out that he had dry eye. The eyes dont produce enough tears to keep them moist and clean and it makes them more likely to get infection and injuries. It is a simple test to check takes a couple of minutes in the surgery its called a schrimer test (spelling may be a little off) If he has had problem eyes prior and now this and you have never had him checked then it might be worth it. It is quite common in cats apparently (dry eye that is) as well as dogs.


Yes the vet said that it might be beneficial for him to have an eye lubricant applied for life - just to make sure it never comes back. He is very obliging in having drops administered so I don't think it would bother him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kittencapes said:


> Yes the vet said that it might be beneficial for him to have an eye lubricant applied for life - just to make sure it never comes back. He is very obliging in having drops administered so I don't think it would bother him


I did in the end go to see an optical specialist, my dog was given something called viscotears which you can in fact buy over the counter in chemists. Its artificial tears in the form of a gel, so stays and works in the eye longer. My og also had something called optimunne which actually makes the eyes produce tears. The optimunne is veterinary or prescription only. Im not sure though if both of these products are Ok in cats that is something you would have to check.


----------

